# My early Christmas present



## pyrguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Well  guess I need to make it official, I start my new Job on Tuesday the 27th after two lay-offs in three years and two years of too much time on the job and not enough money. (Though I was glad to have the job.)

I will be the Chief Building Official in Casa Grande,, AZ. I am grateful to all y'all here for the assembled knowledge and will be 'picking your collective brains' for whatever wisdom I can find.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  Hopefully the next year will be better than the last.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats pyrguy have fun at the new job.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Congrats pyrguy have fun at the new job.


Ditto.....


----------



## brudgers (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations, Dwight.  Good Luck.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas!

GPE


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats

Have you been in az the last few years???

Hay, they are looking for a fire marshal, throw a brother a bone


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 23, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Have you been in az the last few years???Hay, they are looking for a fire marshal, throw a brother a bone


Nope, was in South Carolina for the last two years. Just got to AZ but we have vacationed in the SW for years and like the desert.

Did you put in an application?? Seem like nice people.


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2011)

No, but does your name have some pull???? If I did

Yes and you are close enough to calif to visit, but not have to live there


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't know about the pull but the FM was in on the interviews I had with the city.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats. Here is wishing you the very best!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations and if you get a chance to get to Tucson check out the best Chimichanga in the world at El Charo in old downtown.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice Christmas present indeed. Where were you in S.C. ? Arizona is nice most of the year. My brother is in Phoenix.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 23, 2011)

Columba, but I traveled all over the state inspecting schools and state buildings.

Enjoyed SC but am looking forward to AZ.

SC last summer was 109 with 98% humidity.


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.wrcc.dri.edu/cgi-bin/cliMAIN.pl?azcasa

But it is a dry heat

And spring training is coming;;;;

http://www.arizona-vacation-planner.com/arizona-spring-training-baseball.html


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2011)

A friend of mine lived in Casa Grande a number of years ago and she loved it.

Congratulations on the 'Christmas present'.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope this one is a keeper for you pyrguy, congrats. Dry heat, way better than a killer index...........


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations pyrguy!  I'll take dry heat any day.


----------



## north star (Dec 24, 2011)

** = = = = = = = * *



Congratulations pyrguy!.....All the very best to you in Casa Grande!

Keep us updated on your new digs!

** = = = = = = = **


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wonder what the frost line is in AZ?

Good luck with your new job!

pc1


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Ditto the new job and big congrats!


----------



## Mule (Dec 27, 2011)

Great news! Be sure and keep us updated on your progress with your new career!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 27, 2011)

pryguy congradulations on the job. You will love the weather. Only down fall are the dust storms. Good Luck.


----------



## FredK (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on the job.  You'll get used to the heat after a while.  Be 70 this weekend.

Been here 11+ years and enjoy every minute of it.  Some advice:  don't plant anything as rocks are the main ground cover, frees up more time to enjoy life.  Ditch the winter gear and stock up on shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 28, 2011)

How was the first day on the job?  Congratulations!


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you been to the bone yard yet

http://www.pimaair.org/


----------



## codeworks (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats on the new position. i almost went to work with  Pinal County Bldg Dept. some 23 years ago, after a really  nice week with college bud who was really wanting to hire me, now ex wife didn't want to go. oh well opportunities come around. enjoy it. what a place to live! i thought Willdann  Associates had that area wrapped up ? good mule deer hunting not too far away


----------

